# Online business with a non-working visa?



## Stare Decisis (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

Yesterday I was formally accepted into my university's study abroad program in Mexico. According to my starter packets, I will be on the "Temporary Resident Student Visa," which is required both by my home university and host institution (i.e. I can't consider other types of visas). 

This semester I'm graduating from my second associate's degree program, this time in a field that can be quite lucrative and would allow me to work from anywhere (hint hint: my username). I have already done some work for people based in other states, online, so I know it's doable. 

Before I had even learned about the study abroad program, my immediate post-graduation plans were to set up an LLC, crank out a business plan, and do this work, remotely and online, to better support myself while I'm finishing my Bachelor's degree and grad school. 

Now that I'm going to Mexico..... I'd like to keep all those plans, with the only difference between my physical presence in Mexico, on a student (non-working) visa. Is this legal? I would not have any Mexican clients; they would all be in the United States, specifically Washington, Oregon, and California. I would pay taxes in my state of "residence" (one of the above states). 

I know that I can't work in Mexico on a student visa, but if all my work is online and based in the United States, is that considered "work in Mexico"? 

I could only find one other thread even touching on this topic, so any replies are appreciated!


----------



## Stare Decisis (Jan 29, 2017)

And a follow-up question: does it seem that unpaid volunteering/internships would be permitted on a non-working visa? I assumed it wouldn't be a problem, but I came across another thread that insinuated even unpaid work was discouraged/illegal. 

I was hoping to do an unpaid internship in a Mexican firm, but if it's illegal I won't pursue that thought any further.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Stare Decisis said:


> And a follow-up question: does it seem that unpaid volunteering/internships would be permitted on a non-working visa? I assumed it wouldn't be a problem, but I came across another thread that insinuated even unpaid work was discouraged/illegal.
> 
> I was hoping to do an unpaid internship in a Mexican firm, but if it's illegal I won't pursue that thought any further.


I came here originally on a Visa Temporal without permission to work while I was serving in the Peace Corps, a position that paid a stipend in pesos. The visa arrangement was worked out between the US Peace Corps and Mexico SEMARNAT and CONACYT so clearly it was a legal arrangement. My guess is that an unpaid internship would not require permission to work.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

If your business is done online, your clients all Stateside, earning money deposited to your US bank account, that is not considered working in Mexico. 
As for unpaid volunteer or internship here, you could just ask INM office when you get here. Better here than at a consulate up north, as various consulates seem to give out conflicting information.


----------



## DebInFL (Dec 1, 2016)

I have a few online friends who have been living in MX awhile, working online and being paid into a U.S. account. They've had no problem. MX wants your money, so they aren't going to hassle you about making and spending it, I don't think.


----------

